# Vogelzang pellet stoves...............



## MCPO (Sep 15, 2013)

..............in Tractor Supply Co.  I think There was an earlier thread on this. They are somewhat cosmetically attractive and have a current up to date look about them , unlike the low end ones from Englanders. and maybe other makers .

They start at $899 (no ash drawer) to $1299 for the deluxe , seemingly priced right.  Obviously they are Chinese and the quality itself always has to be suspect but the folks who tend to buy dept store pellet stoves at TSC or Home Depot are not usually likely to care . It`s all about price or perceived value .
However if they prove to be a decent stove after all, they could  cut into low end stove market which might be the bread and butter for some north American stove makers.
The message I get from this is that Englander and others sorely need to cosmetically redesign their low end models. Anyone think I`m wrong?


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 15, 2013)

MCPO said:


> ..............in Tractor Supply Co.  I think There was an earlier thread on this. They are somewhat cosmetically attractive and have a current up to date look about them , unlike the low end ones from Englanders. and maybe other makers .
> 
> They start at $899 (no ash drawer) to $1299 for the deluxe , seemingly priced right.  Obviously they are Chinese and the quality itself always has to be suspect but the folks who tend to buy dept store pellet stoves at TSC or Home Depot are not usually likely to care . It`s all about price or perceived value .
> However if they prove to be a decent stove after all, they could  cut into low end stove market which might be the bread and butter for some north American stove makers.
> The message I get from this is that Englander and others sorely need to cosmetically redesign their low end models. Anyone think I`m wrong?




Look on the rear tag and you will see USSC. US Stove is the parent company and their reviews haven't been all that great. Vogelzang seems to be an attempt at a fresh start. I too checked them out and at first glance they seemed to be put together pretty well. I guess we'll have to wait?


----------



## krooser (Sep 25, 2013)

Never buy a stove based on looks...


----------



## sweets (Nov 1, 2014)

I just bought a vogelzang 5790 , 65,000
Btu , let you know how it pans out , I'm making a custom air tight manifold for it now, then will plumb
It in next week ...heard good reviews , no ash box , really weird setup,
Seems like its going to be easy to cleans...


----------



## Owen1508 (Nov 3, 2014)

Vogelzang was started in 1974 by Steve Vogelzang in Holland MI. USSC bought VZ around 5 years ago.  EDIT: That line was made in China when USSC bought out VZ  and it still is.


----------



## sweets (Nov 3, 2014)

View attachment 143274
View attachment 143274

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Everybody knock china , i bought a tire
Machine , china made , best tire machine i ever used...its a derek weaver with a assist arm , awesome


----------



## smwilliamson (Nov 14, 2014)

iPhone=China nobody's complaining there except the Chinese cause they can't afford one


----------



## sweets (Nov 14, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## spirilis (Nov 14, 2014)

attachments didn't work...
So how's it heating?


----------



## sweets (Nov 14, 2014)

Awesome, I had to customize the burn pot,because the pellets were missing the Burn pot and collecting behind the door in the bottom of the stove so when you shut it off it was smolderingThe unburned pellets on fire so I had to customize the burn pot and call the company and see if they want the pics
To rectify the problem,constant 70 on low , never even cranked it yet..


----------



## jea333 (Nov 25, 2014)

I bought one last week at TSC and installed it 2 days ago ....no problem getting it started and getting it going like "sweets" said the thing is a beast on low. That seems to be my problem right now, I can't keep the temp below 75F...no matter what I do. It has thermostat and manual settings, on thermo it defaults to the last manual setting when it is not calling for heat, but even on the lowest manual setting with the T-stat set to 68F it keeps climbing....I have a Enviro Empress at my other home in Mass and I have just the opposite problem of not getting hot enough.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Nov 25, 2014)

I wonder if the Vogelzang comes with a bag of rice?  You can burn rice you know?

Don't knock my 6039HF it has more varibles built into the board than any unit out there and it's easy to clean and don't make  'bisquits' either.


----------



## sweets (Nov 25, 2014)

Im burning stove chow , it getting so hot
Its turning the soot silver, still maintaining 70 + in my house on low, i love this stove , clean it once a week every sun , mints


----------



## SidecarFlip (Nov 25, 2014)

Actually, it turns white and gets powdery.  Cleans off the glass easier that way.  I use a scotchbrite pad and some Windex and all is good (on a cold stove if course....).


----------



## sweets (Nov 26, 2014)

No the soot is silver , the glass is white ash, i use a spray bottle with just water, 
I thought if i used a cleaner , with the heat , the chemical would leave smears on the glass , idk , water works awesomes.....


----------



## spirilis (Nov 26, 2014)

cheapest way to scour soot and ash off the glass - damp paper towel, dip in wood ash, wipe.  best to have some of the paper towel still dry so you can buff it clean.
(well, this applies to woodstoves at least, I assume it'd be the same deal on pellet stoves)


----------



## SidecarFlip (Nov 26, 2014)

It is but be apprised that using water or any liquid cleaner (windex) on a tempered glass viewing window thats hot at room temperature is inviting thermal cracking and/or failure.  I never clean the window unless the stove is cold.  .....Don't ask how I know.....


----------



## sweets (Nov 26, 2014)

SidecarFlip said:


> It is but be apprised that using water or any liquid cleaner (windex) on a tempered glass viewing window thats hot at room temperature is inviting thermal cracking and/or failure.  I never clean the window unless the stove is cold.  .....Don't ask how I know.....


----------



## SidecarFlip (Nov 26, 2014)

sweets said:


> No the soot is silver , the glass is white ash, i use a spray bottle with just water,
> I thought if i used a cleaner , with the heat , the chemical would leave smears on the glass , idk , water works awesomes.....


 
In this instance, White is definitely right'......Thats complete combustion, just what you want.  Black might be beautiful, but not in a stove thats making heat.


----------



## sweets (Nov 26, 2014)

Cool...


----------



## spirilis (Nov 26, 2014)

ah good point, I know in the past I have used a crumpled wad of aluminum foil to scrub the glass (wearing gloves), then a paper towel to quickly buff it (assuming it's not TOO hot)
I don't think aluminum foil is hard enough to scratch glass (it didn't in my case), but obviously try it on the corner to see...


----------



## Bob E (Nov 26, 2014)

I always use a scraper when the glass is hot. You could probably really dig in and scratch the crap out of the glass if you weren't careful, but it only requires a light touch.
I had never realized Vogelzang was a Michigan based company. I guess I've only seen their older wood stove. I always thought they had a cheapy cast iron from Taiwan look to them...


----------



## DaFootDoc (Feb 12, 2015)

sweets said:


> Awesome, I had to customize the burn pot,because the pellets were missing the Burn pot and collecting behind the door in the bottom of the stove so when you shut it off it was smolderingThe unburned pellets on fire so I had to customize the burn pot and call the company and see if they want the pics
> To rectify the problem,constant 70 on low , never even cranked it yet..



*Was this modification on the VG5790?*


----------



## sweets (Feb 12, 2015)

DaFootDoc said:


> *Was this modification on the VG5790?*


Yes


----------



## snow11 (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi
I just bought a vogelzang 5790 like the stove only thing is when on 3 or 4 I'm getting a hot smell like a hair dryer not sure why ,I'v put 3 bags of pellets thought the stove was thinking just new smell but not sure now


----------



## Lake Girl (Oct 8, 2016)

X2 on the new smell as you are still in the burn-in phase at varying temps...  curing the paint at higher temps.  Doesn't hurt to keep an eye on it though, at least  initially.


----------



## sweets (Oct 8, 2016)

It's just the new smell of the stove has to burn off also there's a new product coming out called klinker king it's a  burn pot improver coming out next month for that stove , you should check it out...


----------



## snow11 (Oct 9, 2016)

Where did you get that info on the klinker king burn pot


----------



## fmsm (Oct 9, 2016)

Klinker King? Does it work on all makes and models?


----------



## sweets (Oct 11, 2016)

fmsm said:


> Klinker King? Does it work on all makes and models?


No just stoves using #86624 burn pot


----------



## STANG302 (Oct 13, 2016)

sweets said:


> No just stoves using #86624 burn pot



So where can these new burn pots be found?
Googled klinker king and nothing showed up.


----------



## sweets (Oct 13, 2016)

STANG302 said:


> So where can these new burn pots be found?
> Googled klinker king and nothing showed up.


Soon


----------



## sweets (Oct 13, 2016)

Soon


----------



## Cory S (Oct 15, 2016)

I use this cleaner once a month on mine.  Just a little dab on a semi-moist paper towel.  Glass comes out almost invisible.  Then again, the glass on my Harman stays very clean for weeks.


----------



## thatguy69 (Nov 3, 2016)

I'll put my 2 cents in this thread just like I did in the other ones on topic of the 5790. Burned mine for 3 seasons in ohio and the stove did run great,when it ran that was. Changed multiple blowers,auger motor and gearbox,control board etc etc etc. Never burned to my liking and burned a minumum of 1.25 bags on heat setting 1 in 24 hours,this was with numerous kinds of pellets. Does it put out good heat?yes.is it nice having 120ib hopper?yes. Is it reliable?some say yes,most say no. Is customer support good?far from it. Is this stover built to last?highly doubtful seeing as how cheap and thin all of the steel is on it,including the firebox. I manned up and bought a slightly used harman p61. Now that is mans stove built to last,and even better it's made in America


----------



## sweets (Nov 12, 2016)

STANG302 said:


> So where can these new burn pots be found?
> Googled klinker king and nothing showed up.


ebay


----------



## sweets (Nov 12, 2016)

snow11 said:


> Where did you get that info on the klinker king burn pot


ebay


----------



## thatguy69 (Nov 13, 2016)

I don't see the "Klinker King" being such a great investment. After a week of burning I might have 2 handfulls of pellets in the bottom of the stove. I can see where this clip on peice prevents klinkers but explain to me how the rest of the description on the item is true


----------



## sweets (Nov 13, 2016)

i dont believe you ,my stove is full of fly ash ,are you saying your englander stove has a handful of pellets?
how much did you pay for your "slightly"used p61?
The klinker king is for the vogelzang stove.


----------



## thatguy69 (Nov 13, 2016)

Vogelzang 5790. Don't believe me I'll hook it back up and you can come clean it! I paid 800 for the p61,and it came with the whole Simpson duravent setup plus a couple bags of pellets.now I get to enjoy cleaning my stove once every month,and glass that is still clean after using the stove for 3 weeks! My Vogelzang glass would be dirty in 3 hours after a fresh cleaning no matter the brand of pellets or what level I burned on,and that was for all 3 replacement stoves I tried (which all equally sucked). Everything on the Harman is well thought out to a T.I just see the klinker king as trying to polish a turd but that''s just me.I'm sure some people will jump and buy it because of the lacking performance of the stove and then be disappointed because it wasnt the cure all the description claims it is


----------



## thatguy69 (Nov 13, 2016)

No not the Englander,it's in the garage and no pellets are in the bottom of it.


----------



## sweets (Nov 13, 2016)

It is just you ,you dont know what your talking about.
dont worry people wont be dissatified and it does cure the problem .
hook the stove back up ,buy the piece,you'll luv it ,hunnys...


----------



## thatguy69 (Nov 13, 2016)

Lol yeah I guess so sweets.buy a Harman and you wouldn't have to buy 150 dollar add ons to "improve" your stoves burn. On a positive note thanks for buying U.S. stainless,it probably came from my steel mill


----------



## sweets (Nov 13, 2016)

hahahahahahahahahahahahaha,
probably did ,there made in virginia,if they did see we both made munnys.
i knew we get along,hahahahahahahahah.


----------



## sweets (Nov 13, 2016)

sweets said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahaha,
> probably did ,there made in virginia,if they did see we both made munnys.
> i knew we get along,hahahahahahahahah.


your right the company should of added these pieces, they dont want to know anything so i patent and made myself.....


----------

